# New Bean subscription business



## Charliebottleandbean (Jan 23, 2015)

*ADVERTISEMENT **NOT** APPROVED BY ADMIN*

Hi guys

I'm the co-founder of a new coffee subscription business called NAME REMOVED. I just wanted to share the site with you and get some feedback! We are the only subscription service that gives you exclusive 'Live' online tastings with the UK's best independent brewers and coffee roasters.

Here's the concept:

We choose one roaster to be the feature roaster each month.

We make up a package containing 3 x 120g of different coffee from the roaster

The same week you receive the coffee you have the opportunity to join in a 'live' online tasting session, broadcast direct from the roastery of the drinks you've received.

check out our roastery tour of Climpson & Son's here: LINK REMOVED

We work with roasters such as Climpson & Son's, Square Mile and Department of Coffee so each month you get to try new coffees from different UK roasters and meet the personalities behind them.

If you like craft beer we also offer the option of having bottles delivered with your coffee!

We're currently offering *£5 off each coffee subscription* and £15 off beer + coffee with the option to cancel your subscription after only one month.

I'd love your feedback on the concept and if you feel like some Climpson & Son's coffee and a live tasting with this guys why not test it out!

LINK REMOVED


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Well I like coffee and drink / brew my own craft beer.. Good combo (not at the same time though







)


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Good luck with it, although on first glance the monthly subscription cost does seem very high indeed for a 360g of coffee. The going rate for this amount, delivered would be £7-10. I appreciate you're splitting into 3 seperate coffees (which I like the idea of) and offering some added value of the live tastings with it, but I'm not sure if the cost premium would be attractive to most people.

Nice, slick looking website btw.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Wasnt this posted a few weeks ago ?

If not, thats two companies offering the same service


----------



## icnoble (Nov 25, 2014)

Agreed, the cost will put a lot of people off.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Have you reviewed your pricing based on the comments on your last post?


----------



## Charliebottleandbean (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi Mr O

glad you like it! there are some super beers out there brewed using coffee. Brewers are using coffee to create really different flavours than what is possible with just malts alone and its not just in dark beer either!

Charlie


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Unfortunately (for you) there are already a lot of companies doing this. That's not to say it can't work, it's just going to be very hard.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Another one? There are so many already.

Also 120g isnt really enough to get a good feel for a bag of coffee, especially on espresso.

And 'live tasting' sounds like a rip off of long established In My Mug


----------



## Charliebottleandbean (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi NJD1977

Thanks for your comments and glad you like the site! We understand we come in above many of our competitors in terms of price, most of whom source and roast their own beans. We are offering the convenience of discovering different brands each month.

We value your feedback, maybe we will look at the pricing structure....

Charlie


----------



## Charliebottleandbean (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi Aaron

Yea it is a competitive market but we think our offer is unique with the fact that you can get coffee from the best UK independent brands delivered to you. Where else can you watch a tour of the roaster and join in a live online tasting with the person who actually roasted the coffee you are enjoying.

Thanks for your feedback on the 120g not being enough to get a feel for the bag. This works out at about 8 cups of a particular bean - what amount would you ideally look for to get a good feel for a bag?

Charlie


----------



## Charliebottleandbean (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi Smokeybarn. Thanks for your comment. We know its tough! Hopefully we can take on board some of the comments on this site to help improve it.

Charlie


----------



## Charliebottleandbean (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi Froggystyle

Hopefully we can use all the feedback so far to make some improvements to make it more appealing. Thanks again.

Charlie


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Charliebottleandbean said:


> Hi Aaron
> 
> Yea it is a competitive market but we think our offer is unique with the fact that you can get coffee from the best UK independent brands delivered to you. Where else can you watch a tour of the roaster and join in a live online tasting with the person who actually roasted the coffee you are enjoying.
> 
> ...


250g bags minimum, maybe more.

HasBean post a video every week and have done for years for the sub service, although I appreciate it isn't live.

A lot of the subscription services use multiple alternating roasters already?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Let me ask this, you sell 10 bags of coffee from climpsons, next time you have them as the guest roaster, are they going to be fussed about doing a live tasting session/tour for such a small quantity again?

Also, on the live bit, will all of your subscribers be able to watch it live due to work or other commitments? If only a small percentage are able to watch it live the niche part of that become obsolete and people may as well use hasbean.

These points that are being raised are something you should be thinking yourself, sorry if that sounds harsh but a business can only survive if you have done the footwork and thought of the negatives along with the positives.

I wish you luck, i really do, but heed the advice.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Charliebottleandbean said:


> Hi Smokeybarn. Thanks for your comment. We know its tough! Hopefully we can take on board some of the comments on this site to help improve it.
> 
> Charlie


Hi have you been in contact with Glenn ( forum admin ) re adverting a commercial venture on this site . If not then please check your pms

Cheers Martin


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Mrboots2u said:


> Hi have you been in contact with Glenn ( forum admin ) re adverting a commercial venture on this site . If not then please check your pms
> 
> Cheers Martin


I cannot imagine they will pay for advertising as neither of their advertising threads has any complimentary comments.

Ian


----------



## Charliebottleandbean (Jan 23, 2015)

Hey

We've built a good relationship with Climpson's and since they are the first subscription to go out we will surely return back to them later in the year when we have higher numbers to repay them for their time and effort. We'll make sure we use different coffees and seasonals next time round! They also get the additional exposure on social media from us, and get the use of the roastery tour video we recorded with them, so its a win for them as well.

There will be a 7 day catch up service for the live tastings - we fully anticipate that not everyone will be able to join in live every week.

These are all great points, and not harsh at al and much appreciated. All growing pains and learning as part of starting a new business. The main take away is the price point I think, which we will look at.

Thanks again

Charlie


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Charliebottleandbean said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I'm the co-founder of a new coffee subscription business called NAME REMOVED.


Catchy....I like it


----------

